# 2001 Nissan Sentra GXE - HELP! Car wont start!



## nissandude12 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello, 

So im working on a 2001 Nissan Sentra. A transistor in the original ECM is blown. I bought a reman-ecm from rockauto. 

details about my car

last eight of the Vin : 1L428799

info on the reman ECM: 2001 NISSAN SENTRA 1.8L L4
Electrical : Engine Control Module (ECM Computer)
A-1 CARDONE 7230215 {#237105M105, 7231456, JA56Q20B57} Reman. Engine Control Computer Info
Automatic trans.; Units are pre-programmed at the factory.; with OE # 23710-5M105


When i installed the reman ECM - I get NO spark - NO fuel Pressure and No OBD2 reading.

Im in the process of checking the wiring harness and relays. 

Please check out my Youtube video for additional details. Thanks for your Help! 

youtube.com/watch?v=D1WOHs583bQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## nissandude12 (Jul 12, 2016)

So i found the cable that caused the car not to start. it was near the radiator. it was a white cable with blue stripe. After fixing the cable i started the car. all of a sudden the ecm started to smoke. BLOWN ST509A chip! what does the ST509A chip connect to? do i have a bad IACV?

Help!


----------



## Necronomicon (Mar 27, 2017)

Is your car a 2001 sentra 1.8L inline 4? Is the ECU you replaced the same P/N? Also, are you sure you fixed the cable properly?


----------

